# B17 Bomber



## Spr.Earl (22 Aug 2004)

Just uploaded a few photos I took of the insides of a B17 in the Air Show thread.
Wow was it tight in side.
Photos taken at the Abbotsford Airshow this past weekend.


----------



## Slim (23 Aug 2004)

Good pics Spr Earl.

We have a Langcaster bomber that fliies out of Mount Hope (Hamilton) on a fairly regular basis. Very loud aircraft! You always know when its going by!

Slim


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Aug 2004)

Those are excellent pics! Time to watch The Memphis Belle again. Great airshow pics too Nick.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (24 Aug 2004)

Slim when she flew by Solo I was about 3,000 mt. away I could not hear her engines.
The P51's Merlin drowned out both the Fury and the 17's engines !!!
I was surprised!!!

As to the Lanc. I was at the Abbotsford Airshow the first and last time she was here and you cannot mistake the Rolls Royce engine's on a Lanc. what sound!!!!!

I still have too crawl in one,I've done a B17 now,I have too crawl through a Lanc.
My Gods wishing.


----------



## rdschultz (24 Aug 2004)

There was supposed to be a B17 at the Saskatoon Air Show this last weekend, but I guess on the way here it blew an engine and landed.  

With the rather lousy weather, the lack of good airplanes, and everything else, the Saskatoon Air Show wasn't very good this year.  It even seemed like there were far fewer static displays too.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Aug 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Slim when she flew by Solo I was about 3,000 mt. away I could not hear her engines.
> The P51's Merlin drowned out both the Fury and the 17's engines !!!
> I was surprised!!!
> 
> ...



The air museum in Nanton (45 minutes south of Calgary) has a Lancaster as the centrepiece of the display, and you can indeed walk through it.  it is not a flyable one though.

I walked through the B-17 Sentimental Journey when she was in Calgary a few years ago.  Like everything, it looked so much smaller in person than it did in pictures.  You wouldn't think 10 guys could fit into one and spend 8 or 9 hours in the sky cooped up like that, but they did.


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Aug 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> There was supposed to be a B17 at the Saskatoon Air Show this last weekend, but I guess on the way here it blew an engine and landed.
> 
> With the rather lousy weather, the lack of good airplanes, and everything else, the Saskatoon Air Show wasn't very good this year.   It even seemed like there were far fewer static displays too.


It was supposed to be the same one that was in Abbotsford.
She flew out on the Monday in the A.M. for Sask..
Too bad she blew an engine as it was an eye opener going through her as Michael says.


----------



## condor888000 (25 Aug 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The air museum in Nanton (45 minutes south of Calgary) has a Lancaster as the centrepiece of the display, and you can indeed walk through it.   it is not a flyable one though.



I belive that there are only 2 flying Lancs left in the World. And when you hear that roar, you know a merlin or 4's going by! The Merlin has such an amazing sound...nothing else comes close.


----------

